# Gym referral?



## happydog (Jan 12, 2013)

The nurse suggested that 30 minutes a day brisk walking and an hours pilates is insufficient for lowering BG, so I thought that I would go to the gym (not keen but will try anything to get the BG level down more).  They were very nice but said that I cannot join without a referral letter from my GP.  I phoned up and the receptionist said that she did not know what I was talking about and asked me to put my request in writing, which I have done.  I am confused as I am trying to follow advice but seem to be thwarted at every turn.  (Gym people said that you get a reduced rate and that everyone who had diabetes should be entitled to get the cheaper rate. They also said that they cannot take anyone into membership who does not have their GPs approval, I'm OK with that.) Has anyone else had to do this?  If so what happened?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2013)

I think this varies from gym to gym, although many do ask for a GP's assurance that you are fit enough to commence a programme of exercise at the gym. Some GPs actually prescribe a gym membership, but this varies from PCT to PCT.

Gyms can be a bit daunting at first, but before long you should realise that most people are very similar to you so don't be shy  Make sure you read the contract before signing up though - gyms are notorious for heavy penalties if you decide to cancel your membership. Have a read of Martin Lewis's advice:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/cheap-gym-membership

By the way, is this the nurse who was so critical of your successes? It strikes me that you ARE keeping your levels nicely controlled with the walking and pilates!

Good luck, let us know how you get on!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 12, 2013)

I had to get confirmation from my GP before I started my PT sessions. This was after revealing in my one to one interview beforehand that I was diabetic. 

My gym has been brilliant since and all of the PT's have learnt a lot about diet and how to help someone having a hypo since I joined!

I think the receptionist should have just passed your request to the GP personally, I cant see why you should have to put a request in writing to your GP.

Please dont give up- I am sure you will really enjoy it once you get started. make sure you ask for someone to assess you and give you a program from the start and then have it reviewed each month  so you dont get bored - this should all be free - good luck with  it.


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 12, 2013)

It does vary a bit by PCT area.  Oxford was brilliant, giving me a free personal trainer for the first 3 months, and ?1 per session for the next 3 months.  I had to commit to three sessions a week, and get my record card signed each time to prove that I'd done it.  Good luck - it's worth it!


----------



## happydog (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the answers.  I have written to the doctor and I suppose if she says no I won't be able to go. I'll post what happens. Yes it was the nurse who rubbished all my work to get the lower results and who has gone against my wishes and asked the doctor to prescribe statins for me. (I had told the doctor and her that I did not want to have them because of the link to  reduced mental health. The doctor had accepted this.) She phoned to tell me to come and get the prescription.  Fortunately I was out at the time and have not collected it. I don't think I will be taking them as my cholesterol levels are fine.  My thyroid reading is still not correct so maybe they should put their energies into fixing that first.  Sorry to go on but I am feeling rather cross with her.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2013)

happydog said:


> Thanks for the answers.  I have written to the doctor and I suppose if she says no I won't be able to go. I'll post what happens. Yes it was the nurse who rubbished all my work to get the lower results and who has gone against my wishes and asked the doctor to prescribe statins for me. (I had told the doctor and her that I did not want to have them because of the link to  reduced mental health. The doctor had accepted this.) She phoned to tell me to come and get the prescription.  Fortunately I was out at the time and have not collected it. I don't think I will be taking them as my cholesterol levels are fine.  My thyroid reading is still not correct so maybe they should put their energies into fixing that first.  Sorry to go on but I am feeling rather cross with her.



And with every reason! Does she think that prescribing things mean they will be taken, against your wishes? When she goes home at the end of her day, does she actually end up on the same planet as us?


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 14, 2013)

I would be astonished if the GP said no to you joining a gym - as we are encouraged as diabetics to exercise - and what better place to do it than under supervision.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------

